# diabetes



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

just been in for my annual slap sorry check up , only this time not only not lost weight but put 1/2 stone on, sent me straight in to see a visiting dieticean accidental i dont think so !! 
one point she made was how our diet is affected by our working pattern's as she said the fabled mediterean diet normally includes a 2 hour lunch break not eating main meal 2/3 hours before you go to bed as most of us with a full time job do , but even then at this time of year who want's to waste 2 of the 8 hours of daylight we get. 
she was a bit of a card when she recommended brown bread and brown rice . i said didn't eat them much cos i didn't like them she just laughed and said see its helping you cut down already. 
gotta get a grip retirement next week is not gonna help much, trouble is i dont eat anymore than i did before i packed in smoking 13 years ago but i no longer play rugby or coach,


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Our health centre sends for me every 6 months which I think makes it easier to keep on track and blood sugar levels monitored.

It's always good to keep your weight under control but the most important thing for a diabetic is the HbA1c result.My diabetic nurse sets me a target of between 6.5%-7%.At my last check I was 6.6% so I was pleased with that  ,however the next HbA1c check will include the christmas period


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I had my anual last week and have to go for blood retest next week.
The dietician is twice my size,

I have a healthy diet but may drink a little too mutch.
I walk at least two miles a day with the pooch in my avatar.

What else am i suposed to do.

Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

What was you HbA1C Dave?

Only thing really is to delve that next level down into what you're eating... major on low GI stuff as well as overall balanced diet, consider what time you're eating etc etc. Ultimately time can come that you're on the slippery slope down, despite having done everything you can to avoid it.

I'd bunged a bit of weight on and my reading had drifted up to 7.1. I'm diet controlled and writing was on the wall...tablets looming, and in my experience it's a matter of time before insulin. Diabetes killed my mum and her dad before that, prob didn't help with my wife's death. Can't say I haven't been warned. So lost the weight (Orlistat assisted), now 5.4. Just hope I can hold onto that.

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hba retest Paul. I do not know the reading. And to be honest the numbers do not mean anything to me.
Had it done twice last year.

No history of diabetes on both sides of the familly.
I am a bit too short for my perfect weight but am taking steps to change that. Husky walking.

My diet is varied to more on the healthy side.

Dave p


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

I`m at a HbA1c of 7.2 last time we checked in october ( grill food of the whole summer was greeting....) , hope to loose some weight until april when next check is to be made. I`m on a diet with dark bread , dark rice , few potatoes , no noodles , lots of green food , fish once a week,
low carb as far as possible

Jan


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

The main handicap for me is the store cupboard I carry round my waist! I am assured that if my body feels the need for food in the middle of the night it just visits the store cupboad and converts some of those reserves into glucose. 
Just started a course of 'Victoza' which I believe is some Synthesised South American Lizard spit. One of it's benefits is that it is said to help with the utilising of this stored fat that is really out of your control until you achieve significant weight loss. It should also act as an appetite suppressant so I will need to wait and see. 
Interested to hear anyone elses experiences of this drug.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

since a year or so , I`m on a similar course with a drug which is
called SITAGLYPTINE , it`s freaking expensive 170.- Euro 
per 98 days , but it keeps my mmol-value between 100 and 130.
I measure blood-carbon value once a day

Jan


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Just started a course of 'Victoza' which I believe is some Synthesised South American Lizard spit. One of it's benefits is that it is said to help with the utilising of this stored fat that is really out of your control until you achieve significant weight loss. It should also act as an appetite suppressant so I will need to wait and see.
> Interested to hear anyone elses experiences of this drug.


My wife was on that at one stage. Had some success in moderating her blood sugars...does have pseudo insulin-like effects I believe. I think the main aim of it, though, (as you've picked up) is to cause weight loss which in of itself will bring down your HbA1C. From memory I think she had to change the diabetic control tablets onto something compatible with it. Sorry, can't give any more detail as she's not around to ask  . I'm sure your consultant will have sorted all of that.

Dave, you remind me of my father-in-law...he drives me mad with that - never bothers to ask what his results actually were. Maybe it's because I'm a numbers man, but I always want to know exactly what my blood sugar, blood pressure, cholesterol, kidney function, liver function etc are. Without that how am I supposed to know how I'm doing?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Rosbotham said:


> Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:
> 
> 
> > Just started a course of 'Victoza' which I believe is some Synthesised South American Lizard spit. One of it's benefits is that it is said to help with the utilising of this stored fat that is really out of your control until you achieve significant weight loss. It should also act as an appetite suppressant so I will need to wait and see.
> ...


I know my BP was 130/80 last week and cholesterol was 3.4.
Height has been the same for forty years although waist size has increased to 38" in old money.

Dave p :wink: 
No one has explained the other numbers before as there did not appear to be a problem.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Called in for another test this morning. The last reading was 6.4.
Doctor tells me the normal should be around 6.2
I will wait for next weeks results.

Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

'scuse my forgetfulness Dave, but have you already been declared diabetic...I recall it being mentioned last year then ultimately them deciding not? Or is my memory playing tricks with me?

If you are already diagnosed diabetic, then (purely in my own experience of me/my wife/mother/father-in-law) a reading of 6.4 isn't too bad...anything from 4-7 is ok. If you're not, then I could see that with a reading at that level they be watching closely.


----------

